
The Must Know Checklist for DevOps and System Reliability Engineers - eon01
https://medium.com/@eon01/the-must-know-checklist-for-devops-system-reliability-engineers-f74c1cbf259d
======
eon01
Sorry for the typo: Site Reliability Engineer (not system)

